# Mannequin Head



## RattleCan (Jun 3, 2012)

A long while ago when I purchased materials to start my fursuit, I purchased one of those foam heads you see eveywhere on ebay and amazon to aid in building a mask. At the time, I didn't realize how small they were and how useless they'd be for making a suit head.

Then one day in my internet travels, I was reading about fursuits and someone recommended a site that sold a really nice, actual size mannequin bust for a lovely price, like $50-$60 or something. I'm having trouble remembering if it was something I read in a livejournal somewhere or if it was a thread on this forum. I checked all the stickies and didn't see anything about mannequin heads there, nor did the thread search help one bit, so I'm guessing it was on a livejournal.

Point being, does anyone know of the site/mannequin head I'm thinking of? The site it was on was a halloween or costume themed site and it wasn't furry specific. It was a male bust I believe, and like I said, was a pretty decent price I thought. And assuming no one knows the exact one I'm talking about because I find it unlikely anyone would, does anyone know where I could order a decently priced, decent quality, actual size mannequin bust?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Dragoxicon (Jun 3, 2012)

These? : 
http://www.monstermakers.com/product/deluxe-full-head-sculpting-armature-life-size.html
http://www.compositeeffects.com/products.php?page=forms

Or you can bulk up the head you have: http://fursuit.livejournal.com/1843859.html


----------



## RattleCan (Jun 3, 2012)

The first link was definitely what I saw before, thanks much for the help!


----------

